# John deere 832 starter help



## T-Dub (Dec 12, 2012)

Hope someone can help. I have an older John Deere Model 832 Snowblower with a Tecumseh H80 engine. The blower runs great. I am not the original owner, and I discovered it used to have an electric starter for it. I have scoured the internet looking for a replacement (cord and all) and no one lists for the H80 only the HM80. Sure I can buy the $250 one from John Deere, but that kind of exceeds the value of the blower. Anyone know if the HM80 starter is the same. I can get an aftermarket with the cord for under $100. If it helps the Serial Number from the case of the blower is P832F 070497M. Any and all help is much appreciated.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Are you sure it is H80 and not HM80? I thought 7HP was the largest H series engine Tecumseh made and that the 8-11 HP models were all HM series. Can you find the model numbers stamped on the engine somewhere? I would expect them to be on the top of the recoil and head assembly right below the spark plug.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

good morning, you nee your "spec" number..... h80-xxxxxx the other numbers will get you the right starter. A friend wanted an electric start and I bought one froms psep.com (pats small engine parts) I picked up the cheapy job at $89 your would be around $69.
It actually looks to be a real nice heavy piece. so far works great. 

If you check the link below with your spec number you should be able to get the right one.

Tecumseh Parts Lists Tecumseh Engines Parts lists


----------



## T-Dub (Dec 12, 2012)

Just looked, my bad, it does say HM80 on the engine. I was going by what John Deere's site said and they did not list the "M". That being said, none of the posts I see for starters list my 832 model. Will I be ok as long as it is for an HM80 engine?


----------



## T-Dub (Dec 12, 2012)

Engine stamped HM80-155013C


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

T-Dub said:


> Just looked, my bad, it does say HM80 on the engine. I was going by what John Deere's site said and they did not list the "M". That being said, none of the posts I see for starters list my 832 model. Will I be ok as long as it is for an HM80 engine?


Probably, but to be sure get the full model and serial numbers off the engine.

Looks like you beat me to it. Those are the numbers needed.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I would go with this one

TECUMSEH 33329 STARTER MOTOR


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

td5771 said:


> I would go with this one
> 
> TECUMSEH 33329 STARTER MOTOR


Came up with the same part number as me, but a better price 

STC0016 - Replaces Tecumseh 33329E 120v starter found on many newer models of snowblowers. Aftermarket version. | Small Engine Parts | MFG Supply


----------



## T-Dub (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks. I guess I made my solution more complicated than it needed to be. Gotta love the easy answers, huh. Or maybe you guys like challenges more. I will try to come up with a harder one next time


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Here is one which I believe includes cord but maybe call and ask about the cord being included.
K&T Parts House - My Basket
125.70 +6.95 shipping and i believe it is more than 3 LBS so add $3.00 = $135.65

Not bad!!

Good Luck


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

T-DUB Engine stamped HM80-155013C Do you have the SER# it comes right after the 155013C on the top of the shroud?? Do you know if it is an 70's, 80's or 90's??


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Starter*



T-Dub said:


> Hope someone can help. I have an older John Deere Model 832 Snowblower with a Tecumseh H80 engine. The blower runs great. I am not the original owner, and I discovered it used to have an electric starter for it. I have scoured the internet looking for a replacement (cord and all) and no one lists for the H80 only the HM80. Sure I can buy the $250 one from John Deere, but that kind of exceeds the value of the blower. Anyone know if the HM80 starter is the same. I can get an aftermarket with the cord for under $100. If it helps the Serial Number from the case of the blower is P832F 070497M. Any and all help is much appreciated.


Check Ebay among other places. I think you'll fine Tecumseh (or clones) 33328 or 37000 starters will fit. Only issue might be the length of the cord to the starter button on some, and even that's easy to take care of:
Alternate Starter Button Mounting

I've picked up several used starters (33328 & 37000) and used them on various 7hp - 10hp motors without a problem (other than cord length on a couple of them). Long as it's a Tecumseh engine 8 hp it should work, regardless of the brand of blower it came off of. You do want to check the tooth count on the gear - you likely will need a 16 tooth one (there's another one with a higher tooth count but even that can be changed if you get a real deal on one).

Here's just one example of one that should work on yours, it's new and under $90:
New Starter Tecumseh Snow Blowers 5 8HP 33328 RS41346 | eBay

I took one off a Tecumseh 8 hp and put it onto a Larson 7 HP (one of the companies Tecumseh bought in the past) and other than needing mounting holes for the starter button, the rest bolted up just fine.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

T-Dub said:


> Hope someone can help. I have an older John Deere Model 832 Snowblower with a Tecumseh H80 engine. The blower runs great. I am not the original owner, and I discovered it used to have an electric starter for it. I have scoured the internet looking for a replacement (cord and all) and no one lists for the H80 only the HM80. Sure I can buy the $250 one from John Deere, but that kind of exceeds the value of the blower. Anyone know if the HM80 starter is the same. I can get an aftermarket with the cord for under $100. If it helps the Serial Number from the case of the blower is P832F 070497M. Any and all help is much appreciated.


I've P.M.'d you twice offering help in the way of a Tecumseh starter that came off a J.D snow blower a few years ago. Not 100% sure if it'll fit but what the heck. Pay the shipping and it's yours. 
*Joe*


----------

